# Sean Morgan '13 UT Archery Mule Deer



## bugleboy

Hey guys, thought I would share some photos of my 2013 Utah Archery Mule Deer. I was able to take him on the 2nd day of the general season on public land, Northern Utah DIY.

Hope you enjoy!










I was able to locate this buck the Tuesday before the hunt opened...



























The heavy haul! We hiked (35+) Miles in the first (4) Days...









Home Sweet Home...









Waiting patiently...









68-yards steep uphill shot. The blood trail...









219" Gross Score. 5x6, 26" Wide, 4 1/2" Eye Guards, 19" of Extra Points, and Heavy Mass...


















Unfortunately in the bucks fall after the shot he slammed so hard it broke his entire right antler off, scraped his left side velvet really bad and as you see the broken cheater hanging off the velvet in the photos...



























So thankful to have shared this experience with my dad...









HUGE THANK YOU to my father, Ken Morgan for being there with me! Thanks to Gary Wilson for helping us with the pack out, knowledge, and additional help! And Thank You to Kip Fowler for your support and drive! I wouldn't have been able to do it without all you guys. I'm beyond humbled with taking this giant buck and the memories will last forever!

Sincerely,


----------



## Rockhopper

Congrats on a fantastic buck!! I'd love to hear the story of your hunt. The stalk, the shot, the tracking. Let's hear some details.


----------



## JDub17

Great looking buck, too bad the fall tore him up but he is a dandy!


----------



## Bears Butt

WOW! What a beaut!!!! Congratulations!!! The detailed story would be an awesome read! Great pictures and those antlers can be touched up and fixed just fine!


----------



## stablebuck

hard work and preparation definitely paid off!


----------



## Nambaster

That thing is like the spider buck!!! Congrats on the monster!!!!


----------



## Kwalk3

Nicely done! That is a beautiful buck!!


----------



## Raptorman

Beautifully done!


----------



## Westernhunter

Wow!


----------



## muleymadness

Holy CRAP! Crazy big buck, that's amazing it broke the entire antler off like that. Outstanding buck!!


----------



## torowy

Wow, nice work man. Looks like you earned him.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

goodness


----------



## Al Hansen

Wow ! Nicely done.


----------



## Size Matters

Awesome buck Congrats.8)


----------



## deljoshua

That buck is HUGE! Nice job. That is great that you could share that experience with your dad. CONGRATS!


----------



## AF CYN

Great deer. Didn't you and your dad get a really nice buck last year, too?


----------



## outdoorser

That is impressive to get a buck that big on public land and in northern UT! Question: which unit? cache? Box elder? ogden?


----------



## silentstalker

Tremendous buck! Congratulations on a buck of a lifetime!


----------



## ddhunter

I caught you on Instagram. Congrats on a great buck


----------



## OldEphraim

Great job, a very nice buck! Great memory to share with your dad!


----------



## Longgun

Caught it on FB. What an incredible buck, way to go bud! Have the shakes quit yet!?? ;-)


... to bad about the break. :shock::-(


----------



## sdchargers

Who says you need a LE tag to kill a 200" buck? Bugleboy, you are the man!! Nice work..


----------



## polarbear

Awesome!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

You're a stud kid. Nicely done.


----------



## fishnate

Awesome buck!!! You made your own LE by going in so far. Not many will do what you did, so you got a prize not many will ever be able to equal. Nicely done!


----------



## LaytonArcher

Congrats! That is an awesome buck...probably one of a lifetime. I would be curious (not looking for GPS coordinates) what general area did you hunt? Glad to see you could have this experience with your Dad.

Cheers!
LA


----------



## bugleboy

Thanks Guys! I really appreciate all the great comments! I took him to Monarch Taxidermy in South Jordan. I will have him displayed at the Hunt Expo in February!


----------



## APD

bugleboy said:


> Thanks Guys! I really appreciate all the great comments! I took him to Monarch Taxidermy in South Jordan. I will have him displayed at the Hunt Expo in February!


congrats,

with all your success in waterfowl hunting i wasn't sure you ever left the marsh. But now I see you do pretty well in the hills too! quite an accomplishment for non-guided and on public land.


----------



## goofy elk

:O||:TOTALY AWESOME !!!!

This is the 5th 200" + buck I know of this year , 2nd off 'general public'..

I'll make a point of seeing it at the Expo:!:


----------



## klbzdad

Good job! What a great memory and experience!


----------



## silverkitten73

Sean you have gone from being an amazing waterfowler to an amazing bow hunter. Dude you have a great father who has been in many of your hunting pictures. What a good man! Do you still work at Sportsman's in Ogden? If you do someday I would like to come up and have you show me some archery stuff as my youngest has got me really interested in it! Thanks so much for sharing your hunt with us!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I think you've shot enough big bucks now Sean. Time to move on to general bull units. Lets see you smack a trophy there...;-)


----------



## dkhntrdstn

awesome buck. congrats.


----------

